# Fuzzy white stuff on my Bettas fins.



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Tank Size: 10 gallons

Water Parameters: All is well 

Water Changes: about 1/3rd when ever the tank starts looking icky (about every other week)

Feeding: Every morning

Fish in the tank: Betta, 4 plain zebra danios and one Glofish danio

Infected fish: Betta

Symptoms of the infected fish: fuzzy white stuff on his fins, whenever he eats something i see him spit it back out

Time the Symptoms occurred: woke up not 10 minutes ago, and saw it

Age of the fish: about a week

Tank History: No other diseased

Medications in Use: no medication, but i'm feeding him betta pellets and the danios get tropical flakes.

Its hard to see it with the flash on, so most of the pictures aren't very bright/clear (but they're BIG)

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7193/img0926px2.jpg

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/6738/img0927ik3.jpg


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like Saprolegnia (fungus). It's usually caused by other complications the fish had.


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Do I need to quarrintine? What kind of treatment should I use? Do I need to treat this ASAP (i.e. within a few hours)?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Some people would add Methylene blue to the water, but the easiest way is using antifungus medicine. You could also treat with salt baths, I suppose.

You should treat it soon. If you leave the betta untreated, it could kill the fish (but that would take quite awhile to happen).


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks so much.

Great response time


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

No problem. 

Wait for other replies because even though I'm positive that it's fungus, I'm no expert on fish diseases. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

I got some anti-fungal fizzing tablets, and treated the whole tank, just to be safe. Might this fungus have anything to do with the java moss I added yesterday?


----------

